# Need recipes that I can hide veggies and fruit in (muffins, breads, anything else)



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

My dd is one and still breastfeeding. She just started solids at 11 months and went right to table foods. Problem is she'll eat breads and meats, that's it. Bagels, crackers, cookies, bread, muffins, ham, chicken, fish - that's about it. So I've got the protein covered but I need some recipes that I can hide fruits and veggies in, good quality without any added junk. I would like recipes for carrot, banana, apple and pumpkin muffins or breads and anything else you can think of. Thank you! Oh any juicer recipes too.


----------



## SnuggleMom (Feb 18, 2003)

These are delicious squash muffins -- the recipe says pumpkin but I've used several different kinds of squash and they all turn out great. You can also cut back on the sugar and the eggs with no ill effect. I've used as little as 1 1/4 cups sugar and 2 eggs. Use any flour (or combination) that you like -- I've used whole wheat pastry, spelt and barley.

Pumpkin Spice Cake

2 c. flour
1 3/4 cups sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
4 eggs
1 teaspoon baking soda
2 cups canned pumpkin
1 cup applesauce

Bake at 350 for about 20 minutes for muffins.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

The cake sounds YUMMIE!

My dd used to LOVE soup broth. I made home made turkey or used canned chicken if need be. I could dice up just about anything in the broth and pour it over noodles. It's still her favorite comfort food.

Some veggies I liked to use were Spinach, Kahl, Bokchoy, carrots - I used whatever was in the house at the time. I'd just dice it up as small as I could then toss it in the broth for a few miniutes so it was soft without cooking the life out of it. Then I'd spoon it over orzo noodles. You could add shreaded chicken if that makes it more tempting to her.

For fruits, I don't really like giving kids juices. I don't feel they really get much nutrition out of it. You may want to make some Oatmeal Rasin cookies, carrot or zuchini cake/muffins (Yummie, I can taste it already).

Try offering home made apple sauce and pear sauce. She may like the smooshy texture and sweetness - though you really don't need to add any sugar, a little spice is nice!

Dried fruits are good too and many (like blueberries and apricots) are very high in iron. My kids call dried fruits 'natures gummies' (though they still like the packaged gummie bears







: )

At 1 she's just experimenting with food. It's hard, because you want her to eat a wide variety of foods, but sometimes that comes with time.


----------



## SarahTorg (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi, I am usually just a lurker on this whole message board forum, but I have to say, that a good cook book for picky eaters is called Jennifer Lang cooks for kids!! If your baby is really into the carbs, try making some bulgar wheat patties, or brown rice. Shape them like little cookies, and you just add enough egg yolk or anything binding to the rice, or grain mixture, and adding veggies that are slightly cooked, and then processed in the foold processor to the mixture is the best!! I guess its like making a meat loaf without the meat!! If you use the right veggies, and the right seasonings, you get ymmy easy to eat treats. We would make them with rice, and called them rice on the run treats. haha. Oh yeah, you would either fry them with a bit of olive oil, or you could bake them on a lightly greased cooking sheet. Also, making whole grain breads from scratch is good, and then adding your own filling to make little sandwiches. a fun one is shredded cucumber with mayo/yogurt mixture, salt and pepper.
Sarah


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Try this link for some ideas.

Also, here's a muffin recipe. You can also use zucchini instead of the carrots.

Carrot-Corn Muffins

These colorful, wheat-free muffins go great with soup. We like them for breakfast with orange marmalade.

1 cup plain yogurt
1/2 cup milk (dairy or non-dairy)
2 eggs or Ener-G Egg Replacer
1 tablespoon honey, brown rice syrup, or maple syrup
1 tablespoon safflower oil
2 1/4 cups cornmeal
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
1 cup grated carrots (2 to 3 carrots)

Preheat oven to 375. Oil baking tins. Beat together yogurt, milk, eggs, sweetener, and oil until smooth. In separate bowl, whisk together cornmeal, baking soda, baking powder, and salt. Add yogurt mixture and car-rots to cornmeal mixture. Stir just until mixed. Pour into prepared baking tins. Bake for 20 minutes, or until a knife inserted in center comes out dry.

Yield: 1 dozen


----------

